# Which music do you prefer?



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

Here I want to know which kind of music do people on the forum prefer. Soundtracks, which normally don't have lyrics save for maybe one or two songs or all songs on it has lyrics that only deal with the movie. Or do you prefer non-sountrack or normal music (rock n roll, rap, classic rock, etc). So post away if you wish to or vote above!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

It all depends on what kind of mood I'm in. If I'm just going about my daily business - getting breakfast, cooking food whatever, then I'll listen to the radio or my cds with normal songs. However, if I'm feeling like relaxing or doing some studying then I'll either stick in one of my soundtracks, some classical stuff, or stick on Classic FM to provide some good background music.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 4, 2005)

Corvis said:


> ...I want to know which kind of music do people on the forum prefer...



Jazz from the 20s through the 50s; 30s/40s pop; a _tiny_ bit of opera; Tinpan Alley (the standards); _some_ musicals; heavy and light classical; folk; Latin; blues; big band; blue grass; soft rock; 60s/70s singer-songwriter stuff; world music; movie scores. The rest I can't stand because it isn't even music — it's sonic fecal matter. 

Barley


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 4, 2005)

In linking back to the poll question, the vast majority of the albums I own have lyrics, though most of those I don't are not actually soundtracks at all. Musicians inflating their egos with side projects often err on the side of instrumental albums, and I often err on the side of buying them. In fact, of the five or six soundtracks I do own or plan to buy, around half are littered with songs that were written a good time before the film and consequently have nothing to do with it. Pulp Fiction's soundtrack is a prime example.

As for the music I listen to, it's mainly sonic fecal matter, according to Barley , though I'll wager he's never given much of a chance to it. Progressive rock and metal, folk rock, power metal, grunge, classical (probably 'heavy classical', but I'm not intellectual enough to distinguish), a wee bit of drum and bass, and then most things classic - classic rock, classic metal, classic pop and probably a whole bunch of genres defined by post-, pre-, hard-, prog-, power- and other stupid prefixes.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

I prefer lyrics at all times. Only occasionally do I listen to soundtracks or the like.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2005)

I mostly listen to ska (two-tone, new wave, third wave, whatever you want to call it, as long as it's got horns and a downbeat it's awesome), various assorted christian rock/metal/hardcore bands (noooooo contemporary christian music **** however), new wave swing, other rock bands, some big band, and some other random assorted music like ABBA, enya, loreena mckennitt, soundtracks


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmm, as to what music I prefer, I don't know. I listen to a phonomenal amount of music from pagan metal to contemporary rock to folk music to classical. Basically if it's got proper instruments and sounds good I'll listen to it 

Infact it'd probably be better to say what I don't like - I don't like rap, hip hop, r n b, dance, house, cheesy pop etc. Manufactured nonsense for the most part. There are a select few artists that stand out, though - I don't mind a bit of Eminem or Faithless.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 4, 2005)

Christian Rock all the way here!! and very little country.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fugitive1992 said:


> Christian Rock all the way here!! and very little country.


Oh no, two of my mortal enemies


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 4, 2005)

don't worry Wolfshead.i don't like that much country. it's just like four songs. sheesh. 
And what's wrong with christian rock?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fugitive1992 said:


> don't worry Wolfshead.i don't like that much country. it's just like four songs. sheesh.
> And what's wrong with christian rock?!?!?!?!?!?!


Haha, don't worry about it.

The reason I don't like Christian rock is because it's branded as such. Implying that if you're Christian then it's music for you. Seems very exclusive to me. I listen to music not because of the message it preaches, but rather because I like the music itself. I think the Christian rock genre supports too many acts that wouldn't stand on their own without that label.

Don't get me wrong, some of it's good. I once saw a band perform at my school called Superhero who were a Christian band and I thoroughly enjoyed their music. I wonder what ever happened to them? And are my signed cds worth anything yet?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 4, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> ...As for the music I listen to, it's mainly sonic fecal matter, according to Barley



Well, maybe I should retract that description as being too _STRONG_ (har har har!) 

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 4, 2005)

Talierin said:


> I mostly listen ...some other random assorted music like ABBA, enya, loreena mckennitt, soundtracks



You like ABBA, a person of your age??? Fantastic! I think ABBA was the greatest group of the disco era, hands down! They took "disco" and made it an art form. An incredibly sophisticated blend of lyrics and melodies! And in the days before particularly special effects, ABBA was making music videos that still hold up!

It's a shame that — like Fleetwood Mac and the Beatles — their personal lives were in such turmoil, and the gigs took such a toll that they finally had to break up. It was so hard on Agnetha Fältskog that she simply stopped singing for years and years and years. Didn't even have a player in the house. Recently she has released some new albums, but they just don't have it, even though her fans are ecstatic.

The only other artist from that era that was superb, IMO, is Donna Summer, and she paid a tremedous price as well.

Anyway, I'm glad there are at least _two_ ABBA fans here! (And I like Enya as well, although "Enya" is really a collective effort of singer, arranger, set designs, costumes, etc. You really need to see her for he full effect.)

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

I like Abba too, in that I don't not like them... I'll listen to their songs when they're on, but wouldn't go out of my way to get a cd. I reckon every person my age knows the major hits.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 4, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Well, maybe I should retract that description as being too _STRONG_ (har har har!)
> 
> Barley


 You know I'm just teasing 



Barliman Butterbur said:


> — like Fleetwood Mac and the Beatles —


Hark! Do I percieve a fan of such musical greats?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 4, 2005)

Another Abba fan here, Barley. Take heart...

I don't limit myself to genres anymore, though I used to do that back in high school and whatnot. Nowadays, I'll listen to anything that suits my ears, from rock to pop, ethnic to rhythm and blues, house to electronic...and more. Accordingly, there are too many artists from every genre that I enjoy to enumerate them all! The only things I don't listen to are excessive heavy metal bands, techno music that pierces your ears, and rap songs with extremely violent lyrics.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> You like ABBA, a person of your age??? Fantastic! I think ABBA was the greatest group of the disco era, hands down! They took "disco" and made it an art form. An incredibly sophisticated blend of lyrics and melodies! And in the days before particularly special effects, ABBA was making music videos that still hold up!...


 
If you think that Talierin is young for listening and liking Abba than you won't belive that my cousin who is sixteen now (who fell in love with Abba at the age of fifteen) listens to Abba all the time. He even went out and bought a whole bunch of their cds.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2005)

Hehe, yeah, I blame my mom for the ABBA addiction... I have all the albums on cd, and quite a few on vinyl as well, and I've seen the musical (which is coming back here in may, yay!). WM's an ABBA fan as well too

Enya's decent, although her new album, Amaratine, is rubbish - boring, boring, boring

*confesses* I can't stand the Beatles


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Talierin said:


> *confesses* I can't stand the Beatles


The Rolling Stones are much better than the Beatles. And they're still going! Admittedly they haven't got 2 dead members, but still...


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, Paul McCartney is still trying to keep the Beatles legacy alive (not that he needs to).


----------



## Gabba (Dec 5, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> .......30s/40s pop;......Barley



Out of interest, what is 30s/40s pop  


Anyway, I like almost everythin from childrens lyrics (nostalgic ofcaurse  ) to Death Metall, classical, rock of almost all kinds, soundtrack etc. only thing I have problems with is mass produced rap (yoyoyoyomothaf***a stuff)/r'n'b and techno! (But I have to admit that even in these hates genres I fint music I can listen to  )

Most of all I like jazz of the more traditional type.  

And piano IS the best intrument ever created!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 5, 2005)

Gabba said:


> Out of interest, what is 30s/40s pop



The popular music of the day from the 1930s and 1940s. It was also known as music from "Tin Pan Alley," a street in New York City full of offices of songwriters and music publishers. This group of songs is also known simply as the "Standards:" songs which have stood the test of time and are played to this day — mainly by big bands and jazz artists, both instrumental and vocal.

Any aspiring jazz or pop vocalist absolutely _must_ know the Standards in order to be taken seriously. Linda Ronstadt released albums of the standards, and more recently so did Rod Stewart. Many artists who sing today's pop tunes have tried, few have been able to succeed with these songs. They demand excellent musicianship, deep thought about interpretation, a fine voice, a sense of phrasing and of shaping the melody. Today's vocalists who specialize in "singing" at the very top of the range, doing 3,000 notes per second rarely have what it takes. This is — pardon me — pretty much music for grownups, but a lot of kids who are musically in the know love them too.

These songs are benchmarks in finely crafted melodies and lyrics.



Hammersmith said:


> Hark! Do I percieve a fan of such musical greats?



You do indeed! When Fleetwood Mac had their trademark instrumentation, including Christine Perfect on keyboards, they were superb. There was a point during the 60s when I was as much of a Beatlemaniac as anyone, but that's faded. But I still get stoked about Fleetwood Mac and ABBA! I'm in the process of collecting all their concerts on DVD. I get bored with just listening to CDs unless I'm driving. I have to SEE what's going on!

I've seen some great stuff in hi def recently, including James Taylor, Sarah MacLachlan and Brian Setzer. What a pumped up band he has! It's the 40s on steroids!

There was one particular Fleetwood concert — one in which Lindsey Buckingham had left the group and gone his own way — in which they had to hire _two_ guitarists — both monsters, one especially — to create the Buckingham sound!

Barley


----------



## Gabba (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Barley!

Do you have any you would espescially encurage a music lover with, a not to great musical horizont, to check up on?


----------



## tom_bombadil (Dec 6, 2005)

Indie. Its the Best style of music ever. I am an extremley big fan of The Smiths


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 6, 2005)

Gabba said:


> Thanks Barley!
> 
> Do you have any you would espescially encurage a music lover with, a not to great musical horizont, to check up on?



Which music are you speaking of? 

Here's a thought: if you have cable TV, there's a good chance you also have a lot of music channels, which pretty much have everything. Start exploring them. Another idea: take a listen to the music stations available on the Internet. There's stuff you've never even heard of! I'm positive that either or both of these projects will broaden your horizons immensely!

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 6, 2005)

Speaking of online radio stations, I would highly recommend www.virginradio.co.uk . It's on the net as well as on the actual radio. It's the UK's largest commercial station and the worlds most listened to internet station. They play everything from what's in the charts now to classic rock. And they only play good music - so none of that manufactured nonsense, dance, or rap. It's mostly rock. I listen to it most of the time now  They also have some variations on their website - Classic Rock stations and whatnot.


----------

